# Help needed here!



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

All right everyone:

I have a 97 Sentra GXE (Stock). My manager has dared me to a race in 6 months. More than enough time for both of us to work on our engines. He owns a 2000 Pontiac Grand Am (4 cyl. version) I do not have any idea what he plans to do to his car. I need help to win this race. He thinks that imports suck big time. I do not think so. So if any of you can properly school me in this whole mod scene, please do so. I would like to know what mods would i need perform in my car and how much would they cost. I need to win this race. Big time import honor is in stake here. I would rather leave Turbo and Nitrous as last resort. Alas i do know that it will be nescesary to use one or both of such ungodly HP sources. I defently want to keep my engine. So if anyone can school me, please do so, i need help and big time.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

well don't the grandams come stock w/ like 190 hp? they're pretty fast so you're going to need a lot. right off the bat i would suggest go turbo


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

CLSo1A said:


> *well don't the grandams come stock w/ like 190 hp? they're pretty fast so you're going to need a lot. right off the bat i would suggest go turbo *


he is talkina bout the 4 cylinder
the v6 are pretty fast

i say either get intake/header/exhaust and spray 50 shot of n2o, or upgrade the ignition, injectors and fuel pump and you should be able to run 100 shot, which would put u in the 200 horsepower range, or wait because JWT is coming out with a kick ass n20 kit for a sentra
about $1500
or get the hot shot turbo kit
about $3000


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

even so doesn't the straight 4 trans am have like 150 hp and 155 lbs of torque compared to the gxe which has like 115 hp and 110 lbs of torque? It's hard to gain that much horsepower. given the transam does weigh a lot more than the sentra, it still a lot of power to gain. if u do want to increase a lot w/ out a turbo you may want to get nos like xtreme suggested. and you can use nos safely if you supply it with an adequate amount of fuel. you may want to research it a lot before you invest money in it and make sure u get the proper set-up


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

you may also wanna try the 1.6 section on ther forums.there are alot of knowledgeable people that frequent that forum as well.....but I think all bolt ons, plus a fitty shot would do it..you do have a 5 spd and unlimited budget right..?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Actually, i have a auto. Which sux major balls. As of my budget, it is unkown even to me as of now.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

to all who decide to help me, i would most defently keep you posted of the outcome of the race


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

my friends grand am auto 4 cyl 2.2 I believe, is slow as hell... its heavy... manual shift your auto and advance your timing... you should be able to take him.. maybe not


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

All right ya'll. Listen up. Since yesterday the stakes in my race have risen. So have my competitors vehicle as well as the time span. As i found out today he just bought a 69 Camaro. He and his dad are in the process of finding a 350 V8 Small block. That's not all, he lost all the "pure american engine pride". He will be planing to add twin turbos to it. As well as a computer system and a pretty advanced fuel injection system. So he will be running a Muscle Car/High Performance Engine. But he's decided that he would not be running N20, he's afraid his car wont be able to take it. I truly got to accept that his car sounds scary. Does anyone now of an import that could beat it? I know my lil sentra wont. I was thinking of the following:
2003 Lancer Evo
95/96 Supra TT
95/96 300ZX
2002 SE-R Spec V
Of course I would like to stay loyal to Nissan, but i wouldn't mind getting a Mitsubishi or Toyota. I would rather loose than to get a honda. I think they suck. N e one got any suggestions? Do you guys think there is a carthat could beat such a monster? Please let me know. I dont mind use of nitrous at all. As long as i beat him in the 1/4 mile. As long as i dont blow my self up.

THX


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

odds are if he doesn't do it right there won't be a race. my friend has a 69 firebird and it was prime when he bought it. raced it 3 times and it has been sitting on blocks the past 6 months. replaced the engine 2 times. it's incredible how much can happen to those cars in a period of 12-15 seconds


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Flashpoint said:


> *All right ya'll. Listen up. Since yesterday the stakes in my race have risen. So have my competitors vehicle as well as the time span. As i found out today he just bought a 69 Camaro. He and his dad are in the process of finding a 350 V8 Small block. That's not all, he lost all the "pure american engine pride". He will be planing to add twin turbos to it. As well as a computer system and a pretty advanced fuel injection system. So he will be running a Muscle Car/High Performance Engine. But he's decided that he would not be running N20, he's afraid his car wont be able to take it. I truly got to accept that his car sounds scary. Does anyone now of an import that could beat it? I know my lil sentra wont. I was thinking of the following:
> 2003 Lancer Evo
> 95/96 Supra TT
> 95/96 300ZX
> ...


How much money are you willing to spend to win?

I can put together a winning combo, but you will have to spend some money to do so and have more than basic knowlege to assemble it all.

If he gets people to help him that know what they are doing, you will not win in an import. I could build a 1700 hp twin turbo small block if my budjet was there. Of course if he is a monkey, his car will still be slow.

Mike


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> I could build a 1700 hp twin turbo small block if my budjet was there. *


mmmmm. 1700.. I wonder what gas pedals feels like in a car like that. btw are there any streetable cars with that much hp? I thought supra with it's 1000hp was the fastest street car?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

This sounds nice.  Keep us updated. But I am troubled by the fact that you let him change cars.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*WHY?*

Your willing ti piss away all of this time and money to build a car specifically to beat this guy? That seems like the biggest waste to me. There is NO WAY your going to go buy some car JUST FOR THIS. Here's an idea, why don;t you get into some official form of motorsports, Autocross, Road Racing, Drag Racing, Rally Racing and get some exposure to the motorsports world. THEN build a car that suits your needs/tastes/budget so that it make YOU happy. Just my .02 and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You got a good point Wes...but I wanted to see how much he could do to his Sentra in 6 months.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

This is all abou honor bro. I will not be working solely on my sentra. I was thinking of buying parts for a 2003 Lancer Evo and then when it cames out, put them in. Or buy a 3000GT, Galant, or a 300ZX. I already have a very experienced mechanic who could help me out. All i have to do now is find the car, then aply the mods. Since this guy and his dad are pretty good, it will be an ever satisfying action to defeat them, besides, they had built another pretty damn fast mustang, I saw it, but the guy had a baby, blew the tranny on his old mustang and decided to sell it to accomodate to his larger family needs. But now he wants a fast car again, and he aint holding anything back, but I will defently try to build a faster car to finally put a plug on his pie hole, cuz i dont want to hear how domestics are better than imports. I'll show him wrong. I'll keep you posted of which car I buy and the mods in it. I will most defently try to buy a 300ZX though. Cuz i just love Nissans.

Im Out


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

As for my sentra, what should be the first thing done in it?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

damn what happend to my first post? oh well...

hey if he's going all out with that kind of money then i don't think it's a competition of import vs domestic but more like who has the most money. tell the guy to race you in his pontiac like you originally said and you shouldn't have too much of a problem with him. 

the only thing i can think of that can save you if he goes w/ the camaro is maybe a SR20DET majorly built... ($$$), just depends on how much money you want to lay into it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

for about $1500 you can go with some good i/h/e, advance timing, pulley, maybe even some jim wolf cams. that sould run you close to 30+hp even up to 50hp if you go with JWT ECU as well. that will make it an easy kill


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no way... not for 1500. bolt ons help but they aren't the final solution to all power needs. even with EVERYTHING they have now with the ecu you get 42hp gains at the top end and that's only cuz you cut the limiter. 




1997 GA16DE said:


> *for about $1500 you can go with some good i/h/e, advance timing, pulley, maybe even some jim wolf cams. that sould run you close to 30+hp even up to 50hp if you go with JWT ECU as well. that will make it an easy kill  *


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

We are kinda gettin borderline on this one guys...it's real close to Off topic discussion. 

I think the guy backing out with the original car is BS..tell him..if he cant rep what he drives right now....buh bye...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I think we all need to know how much money your willing sink in to it, so we can help you. 
You seem to have a pretty hefty budget so I thinking that for $9,000 you could have a kick ass, turbo, NOS that would have major ass. 
But then again if your like me where that $200 intake would set you back a month of work then you got problems.

-Nick


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *We are kinda gettin borderline on this one guys...it's real close to Off topic discussion.
> 
> I think the guy backing out with the original car is BS..tell him..if he cant rep what he drives right now....buh bye... *


i agree... imports are cool but if this fool is like going all out you'll never beat him. if you unload all your money into an import and he unloads it all into a domestic he'll win (if its a car like the camaro)... that's what they're made for, straight line, drag races. you'll have a very hard time catching him.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

James said:


> *
> 
> i agree... imports are cool but if this fool is like going all out you'll never beat him. if you unload all your money into an import and he unloads it all into a domestic he'll win (if its a car like the camaro)... that's what they're made for, straight line, drag races. you'll have a very hard time catching him. *


BS. If youve got enough money to buy a new car just for this race, then youve got enough money to build your Sentra into a winner. Manual switch, full weight reduction, fiberglass body, GTI-R motor, Nos helper. The rest is basic build up from there. Not only will you beat his Camaro, but youll do it in your original ride. Something he was too much of a puss to do.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Varitec1 said:


> *
> 
> BS. If youve got enough money to buy a new car just for this race, then youve got enough money to build your Sentra into a winner. Manual switch, full weight reduction, fiberglass body, GTI-R motor, Nos helper. The rest is basic build up from there. Not only will you beat his Camaro, but youll do it in your original ride. Something he was too much of a puss to do. *



hahahahaha


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Don't be scared of his Camaro.. 69' are nice but they aren't all they're cracked up to be. How do I kno? I live in the midwest, fucking hot rods and hicks all over. So us Midwest tuners take pride in spanking the breakin the big boys toys. My friend had a 69' Camaro SS, with a 454 in it. Headers, Exhaust (purple hornies), and a little bit of engine work. Anyways the best he could get out of it was low 14's. Then a drunk driver decided he didn't need it anymore. I say drop in a SR20DET (that's the turbo Silvia/JDM 240sx motor)into it with some nice goodies.
Even an average modded S13(that's the Silvia again) motor can run 13s. But you know what. Call him a punk. Tell him he's a turd. Cause his "super domestic powered" 4cyclinder Pontiac ain't shit. SO tha's why he's gotta get something else. Him changing his car to a decked out 69'Camaro. Is like you changing your car to a Supra or Skyline.. they're both the creams of the crop.
Oh yeah, he's getting a 350 to build cause they're cheap to buy and cheaper to build up. (aftermarket wise, parts are cheaper)And the engine is lighter than a 454block. If he builds it up and puts a Blower on it(a supercharger)...it's going to be very fast.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

There is a difference in class. I can't believe you accepted him changing cars!

I agree with everyone else: call him a puss for pussying out of the original bet. Also tell him that if he want's to play that way, tell him to race his Camaro to Hong Kong while you take a plane. Whoever gets to the airport first wins. 

Or ask him to race his Grand Am 4 cyl. with your spankin' new GTR.

In either case, it just sounds unbelievable that you accepted his challenge! You can always challenge his car with a funny car that looks like an Integra.


----------

